# Favourite part of your character's design?



## ChapperIce (Jul 31, 2009)

Well was just thinking of this when I thought of my character, Bernard. My favourite part of Bernard's design is his penis.


 It's nothing fancy, but I like the colors I gave it xD; and it's my favourite part of him. Bernie is a secksahoric, a species I created. If anyone would like to see his dick, I will post one on my FA LOL.


On Candy, my favourite part about her is her fur color. I gave her the darker hands and feet to simulate goat feets (some people draw her feet as hooves, which I'm fine with and like it when they do, but it's technically not part of her design, as I never really finalized that. As a result, she always wears shoes and socks ). I also love how her hair is cotton candy, which comes into play in roleplays more than drawings (I've never drawn it).


What about you? This is design only, not personality traits or anything.


----------



## Silkstone (Jul 31, 2009)

I keep hearing about this cotton candy hair of yours and I want you to draw it already and stop saying how you havn't drawn it 


MMMMMMMMMMMM
back of ankles
(see ref pic in sig)


----------



## Shindo (Jul 31, 2009)

i wanna see this dick


----------



## Kaamos (Jul 31, 2009)

Even though I haven't really designed my character yet, he's probably going to have an eye like my avatar, which would be my favorite part.

Also, he or a different character would have glowy tentacle wings like this from Diablo. Which I think are cool some reason.

Also: Do want to see dick. D:


----------



## LucidDarkness (Jul 31, 2009)

My favorite part of my character is either the little _Boinks~!_ on the tips of his ears or the half-frame glasses.

Something about it just makes me happy when I draw them. ^_^


----------



## ChapperIce (Jul 31, 2009)

Silkstone said:


> I keep hearing about this cotton candy hair of yours and I want you to draw it already and stop saying how you havn't drawn it
> 
> 
> MMMMMMMMMMMM
> ...



BAAAW BUT I'M SO LAZY XDDD 


I SHALL DRAW HIS DICK.


eventually.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 31, 2009)

Hmm.  I'd say his spines.  I love them.  They are just a pain to ink.

Also, I want to see this penis.  <.-.<;


----------



## TDK (Jul 31, 2009)

The best part is his bitchin' fitted cap .


----------



## Blue2k (Jul 31, 2009)

The favorite part of my fursona is the contrast between colors.

-Blue


----------



## Asswings (Jul 31, 2009)

ASSWINGS

/thread


----------



## Aurali (Jul 31, 2009)

Eli's wings. Soft furred drachonian wings that glow lightly in a shade of blue.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jul 31, 2009)

Her tail,
or her eyes.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 31, 2009)

All of him...


----------



## Telnac (Jul 31, 2009)

Just the fact that he's an android.  

It's been a dream of mine to build an android dragon for 20 years, since I was 15 or so.  Alas, as our knowledge of the human brain greatly improved in the 1990s, so did the realization of exactly how much processing power it has!  If we wired all the computers in the world into one massive machine, it would have about 1/10th the processing power of the brain of your average dude.  Even if Moore's Law holds true, it'll be until 2040-2050 before we could build a computer than can hold a candle to that.  Add another 10-20 years to develop the software to emulate human-level intelligence when we DO have the processing power...

...and I might be dead of old age before the first android dragon walks off of the assembly line!  

So Telnac exists in my head as a substitute until the real thing can be built.


----------



## DJLab (Jul 31, 2009)

Sin, the only character I have a sorta ref sheet on FA, has a design that has 2 qualities I like.
1) He has 7 stripes to each represent a cardinal sin (e.g. Envy, Wrath)
2) He has a Cheshire grin.


----------



## Ratte (Aug 1, 2009)

Tail, fangs, horns, legs, and eyes...

I pretty much like it all.


----------



## XericOryx (Aug 1, 2009)

Hair, teh stripes on his face, abs


----------



## Aurali (Aug 1, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Tail, fangs, horns, legs, and eyes...
> 
> I pretty much like it all.



I do too ~<3


----------



## Ratte (Aug 1, 2009)

Eli said:


> I do too ~<3



e_e


----------



## Jelly (Aug 1, 2009)

Ears! :3


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 1, 2009)

I like my sexy ear piercings.


----------



## ChapperIce (Aug 1, 2009)

Ratte said:


> e_e



I hear wedding bells ;D


----------



## Ratte (Aug 1, 2009)

ChapperIce said:


> I hear wedding bells ;D



Jesus fucking Christ, NO.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 1, 2009)

LET US SEE THIS PENIS

Also, I like sharkie-butts, coyote ears, and cockatoo crests 83


----------



## Aurali (Aug 1, 2009)

ChapperIce said:


> I hear wedding bells ;D



XD Ratte knows I <3 her.


----------



## Ratte (Aug 1, 2009)

Eli said:


> XD Ratte knows I <3 her.



>:C


----------



## Krevan (Aug 1, 2009)

I like how he dresses semi formal but comes off as warm and fun.


----------



## Aurali (Aug 1, 2009)

Ratte said:


> >:C



Awrr. <3


----------



## El Furicuazo (Aug 1, 2009)

Of my fursonas' designs, I like best the following:

Dragonxander Esmeralda: colors (that's my favorite green), an anatomy that allows anthro & ferral poses without modifying the design, friendly looking face, he being well-proportioned bodywise, the dorsal fins, the horns, the eyes, real hands & feet.  I have to thank my creativity, imagination & perfectionism for the final result.

Lucario Boricua: colors (realy closely match Puerto Rico's flag, also that's my favorite blue), realistically well-proportioned torso, legs' fur (remind me of shorts, which I love to wear), the head overall, that he has thumbs, the tail.  I have to thank whoever came with the original Lucario design (except for the unrealisticly proportioned torso).


Overall, I love their general looks, especially how their bodyparts merge in ways that achieve a great aesthetic.


----------



## MonkeyHead (Aug 1, 2009)

Jo-Jo: His fluffy monkey mane.
Tyria: Her suggestive approach to everything. And her prehensile gecko tongue.
Eddie: His hyperactivity mixed with his snuggliness.
Ben: His nickname (which he hates)
Quincy: HE'S A FUCKING CUTTLEFIIIIIIIIIIIIIIISH!

Also, Tyira and Eddie love cotton candy.
PREPARE FOR EPIC EATINS! ChapperIce! ALL UR NOMS R BELONG TO US! OM NOM NOM NOM.


----------



## AlienkittyII (Aug 1, 2009)

I especially like the eyes and tail on mine.


----------



## Pokedextress (Aug 1, 2009)

I like two parts of my fursona's design.
The first would be his fish hook ear ring.
The second is the inked star he paints around his right eye~


----------



## Seas (Aug 2, 2009)

Well, since I designed my fursona/character (and most of my other characters) basically completely, I like every aspect of him and his species, I wouldn't have their design as the current if I wouldn't like it.
I didn't design them to be even remotely perfect either, just like no other plausible species is perfect, but their flaws are part of their design , which makes up part of their appeal of interest, in my opinion.


----------



## Zweihander (Aug 2, 2009)

Sledge's fur pattern and his eyes. He's adorable to me.


----------



## Timitei (Aug 3, 2009)

Well, I'm likin' Timi's neon ears and tongue. :3


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 3, 2009)

Shenzi's glasses. You can't go wrong with glasses.


----------



## Feeka-chan (Aug 3, 2009)

I love my sonas face mask and her white butt :3


----------



## Fox Glove (Aug 3, 2009)

The outfit.


----------



## vervadra (Aug 4, 2009)

well with my OC Valinor I really like the history I came for him as well as the scars and collar he wears which make him look more powerful than he really is.


----------



## Organic Sprout (Aug 4, 2009)

I really like my fursona's tail.
And her leg warmers..

=)


----------



## DiveBomberBat (Aug 4, 2009)

My ears, my wings, and my teeth. =D


----------



## Sabine's Ghost (Aug 4, 2009)

The heart on her tail <3


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 4, 2009)

the tattoos or the braids, can't decide which.


----------



## Tristan (Aug 4, 2009)

Hm, it's hard to pick just one, so I'll say that I like both hir piercings (from my FS profile: Piercings: Prince Albert piercing (silver ring), pierced nipples 
(silver barbells), pierced ears [rook piercing] (rainbow-colour rings), 
and pierced tongue (captive bead ring).) and the fact that shi has three tails (which are fun to smother people with at random times). :3


----------



## TopazThunder (Aug 4, 2009)

What she is, and the whole concept behind her (the daughter of a hamadryad and an air spirit), and her ability to spontaneously change and grow any sort of foliage or greenery on her body, whether they be birch branches, ferns, thorns, or anything else.

For the love of Odin don't make me talk about all my other main characters though, there are too many...


----------



## little_deer (Aug 6, 2009)

My favorite part is the white 'youth' spots on Farrahs cheeks and temples. Sort of like freckles n_n and the pierced horn xD


----------



## CryoScales (Aug 6, 2009)

Mine has a hat with his ears poking out of it.

I was actually very proud of that design. Mostly because most of my characters don't wear hats


----------



## Sixelsixel (Aug 8, 2009)

Motor Mouth said:


> The best part is his bitchin' fitted cap .


Only giant tools wear fitted caps.
The thing I enjoy most about my birdsonna is how remarkably unremarkable she is. You can have all the specialness you want (special markings, wings, horns, tails, ears), I like being as plain as possible.


----------



## TheResult (Aug 8, 2009)

He's very simple to draw, and he's shiny.


----------



## Ragna_Umbra (Aug 10, 2009)

Two words, Armor Plating, absolutely love anything armored.  Wings come in second, fangs third.


----------



## Sei_ishimaki (Aug 10, 2009)

The complex Biology and backstory of Sei :3


----------



## Nakhi (Aug 12, 2009)

Everything. He is just that awesome.


----------



## Caldwell (Aug 12, 2009)

-not the avatar-
the Celtic pentagram.  God, that's aggravating to draw...


----------



## tox-foxx (Aug 12, 2009)

Her black bands on the ears. 
I don't know why. Simple, but I love them.


----------



## Vatz (Aug 17, 2009)

The backstory, racial history, weapons and tactics, the psionics (I'm talking advanced AD&D here, not that half-assed mind reading stuff), the fact that they are all proportionately drawn, biology, the ultra-realism (no big eyes or shiny hair), the drop dead sexiness of my first two characters (both of which are female)...basically everything about the Faukes and my lizard-people (who I am still not telling anyone the species name of). Probably the most stunning achievement, at least in my opinion, is the fact they are designed from the ground up to appear in a hard-core action title (which I'm not telling you guys the name of).


----------



## Vatz (Aug 17, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> LET US SEE THIS PENIS
> 
> Also, I like sharkie-butts, coyote ears, and cockatoo crests 83


 


Also, I have never seen a man want to see another's private business so badly.


----------



## Jack (Aug 17, 2009)

my favorite part of my newist fursona "xcix" (Roman numeral 99)
are his piercing ice blue eyes. however they have no pupil because he is an android.
that or his simple pattern design. (thats new for me)


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 17, 2009)

Vatz said:


> Also, I have never seen a man want to see another's private business so badly.



You just haven't been here long enough.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Aug 17, 2009)

Feeka-chan said:


> I love my sonas face mask and her white butt :3


 
Once worked with German Shepherds in RL. Wonderful breed. As for mine--His adaptability, rapid recovery from injury, and the ability to make WMDs out of office supplies.


----------



## jerrymojo2 (Aug 17, 2009)

I love Jerry's mohawk. Green is one of my fave colors and I think it matches his outgoing and fun personality well.


----------



## Nikolai (Aug 17, 2009)

The Tail.

I *love* the tail.


----------



## Glitch (Aug 18, 2009)

I pretty much love everything about my Glitch.  <3
But I'd have to say that I choose her eyes as my favorite outside of the crowning jewel of her being mechanical.


----------



## Kaamos (Aug 18, 2009)

Glitch said:


> I pretty much love everything about my Glitch.  <3
> But I'd have to say that I choose her eyes as my favorite outside of the crowning jewel of her being mechanical.



Oh awesome, finally another person with a mechanical character. She looks really awesome.


----------



## MaxTheHusky (Aug 24, 2009)

I like the purple streaks in his back fur...I wish, though that I had a reference XD


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Aug 24, 2009)

The application of his existence after knowing every detail that made him up.


----------



## Glitch (Aug 24, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> Oh awesome, finally another person with a mechanical character. She looks really awesome.



We are spread few and _really_ far between aren't we?  XD
Thanks.  <3


----------



## zizii (Aug 27, 2009)

I think my Zippers[not the lion, she's a bunneh] is pretty simple, both in design and personality. No jewery or special powers or fancy colors, she's just a fluffy white bunny. I like her that way though. :3


----------



## GoodEats (Aug 27, 2009)

I have a bunch of characters o.o

But my current main is a jackalope

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2683709

My thing my characters seem to have is a stripe in their hair.. Which I love.

I love his eyes too and his long bunny ears and his antlers. ^_^


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Aug 27, 2009)

The whole shebang.


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Aug 28, 2009)

Doctor Timefox said:


> The whole shebang.


She Bang, She Bang, Oh baby. She moves she moves, I go crazy.


----------



## Lewi (Aug 29, 2009)

Well, one thing I like about my lickle Lewi, is his stripes on his ears. Lol so cute =3
I also think it's funny he wants to be like Fender (Hence the tie).


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Aug 29, 2009)

Once made a police horse jittery just by walking past at the end of a parade. Oh well, most of the children loved me.


----------



## SpartaDog (Aug 30, 2009)

I love Mavain just for what s/he is: a combination of a human and a snake. I find it ironic because so many humans are afraid of snakes, and snakes are naturally afraid of humans. 

I also love his/her markings, based of my favorite snake of all time.

But most of all, my favorite thing about Mavain and the way I draw Nagas in general is the facial structure. I nabbed the nose and dreads from Kyoht, my favorite artist, and then ran with it from there.


----------



## Halfingr (Aug 30, 2009)

My favourite part of my fursona, is the fact that it is much thinner than I actually am.  Xd


----------



## Hyasinth (Sep 2, 2009)

Hmm. well I have two currently... I like Dio's colors and Bladewings feather growth patterns. I like odd creatures, they're fun.


----------



## furry fan (Sep 6, 2009)

i cant decide between hi soul sword or his giant wings they shine with every color of the rainbow except when hes mad then they turn pitch black and you better hope you dont see that he even scares me


----------



## Kaizy (Sep 6, 2009)

I like how simple mine is :U


----------



## Remy (Sep 6, 2009)

The simple design of Remy, and how the fact she came to life when the Mac OS came out. Her species decision was a smack in the face from Engadget.com from all the talk of it. Plus. I like overtly floofeh fur. x3


----------



## Trigger (Sep 8, 2009)

Mine's tail is all big and fluffy~!


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (Sep 8, 2009)

I have a big red frill covering my neck, like that white one uysed to keep dogs from biting themselves, but only its red, and made of silk, and looks umbrelley, and has agreen orb in the middle, and doesnt look embarassing.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 8, 2009)

His eyes.. for some reason I just cant resist blue eyes, feels like they're sucking out my soul, diabolical!


----------

